# Авиация > Работы на сайте www.airforce.ru >  Фотография в разделе Мемориал – Бишкек!

## RA3DCS

Только сегодня обратил внимание, что самолет на фотографии в разделе Мемориал-Бишкек является МиГ-21Ф , а не Ф-13 как указано.
Пожалуй, это единственный сохранившийся МиГ-21ф.
Надо бы исправить!

----------


## FLOGGER

Александр, почему единственный? А в ЦМВС?

----------


## Monitor

> Александр, почему единственный? А в ЦМВС?


Look the wing pylons.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Александр, почему единственный? А в ЦМВС?


Да Валера, Вы правы (посмотрел архивы) там тоже МиГ-21Ф, только почему-то на самих фотографиях он был обозначен как Ф-13.

----------


## FLOGGER

Александр, а на каких фотографиях он так обозначен?
 Помню, я его снимал, когда его только-только привезли, был в Москве в то время. Помню как слюни у меня текли-ведь это был первый МИГ-21, который я увидел "живьем". Свеженький, чистенький был. Наверное, еще керосин можно было слить... Да и МИГи-15,17 тоже были в отличном состоянии.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Александр, а на каких фотографиях он так обозначен?


Валера, он даже оказывается и на табличке так обозначен!
Наши музейные работники не знают, что за экспонаты у них находятся.

----------


## FLOGGER

Это странно, т. к. он сразу был обозначен в ЦМВС как МИГ-21Ф. Фанерная табличка на нем болталась, могу найти фотографию.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Это странно, т. к. он сразу был обозначен в ЦМВС как МИГ-21Ф. Фанерная табличка на нем болталась, могу найти фотографию.


Значит, по бухгалтерии записали как МиГ-21Ф13, а если в «амбарной книге» написано «корова рыжая с одним рогом», то так и будет.
У меня в свое время на кружке было 10 радиопеленгаторов (для охоты на лис), два из которых были Алтай-3.5, (коротковолнового диапазона) и восемь Алтай-144 (ультракоротковолнового диапазона), но по бухгалтерии они проходили наоборот. И при каждой инвентаризации я им доказывал, что у них по бумагам ошибка, приемники даже по внешнему виду различаются (не перепутаешь).  Но общее число сходилось и бухгалтерию это устраивало. И так продолжалось каждый год.
Такая же ситуация в Рижском музее авиации, где два СМТ числятся как БИС, а переименовать – проблема.

----------


## FLOGGER

Да с рижан-то ладно, какой спрос. Тем более, что мы и сами лишь недавно разобрались что там, да как. А вот ЦМВС? Ну да ладно, что за  вопрос, мелочь.

----------


## Intruder

> Валера, он даже оказывается и на табличке так обозначен!
> Наши музейные работники не знают, что за экспонаты у них находятся.


а заводской № у него есть? Их ведь не так много было выпущено........
о том что это Ф вне всякого сомнения :Smile:

----------


## RA3DCS

> а заводской № у него есть? Их ведь не так много было выпущено........
> о том что это Ф вне всякого сомнения


с.н.72210602

----------


## Intruder

> с.н.72210602


Спасибо! :Smile:

----------


## RA3DCS

Кстати его родственник по серии сохранился в ХАИ с.н. 72210604.

----------


## FLOGGER

Отлично выглядит, Александр! Спасибо за фото. Еще есть?

----------


## Intruder

> Кстати его родственник по серии сохранился в ХАИ с.н. 72210604.


А фото "вкусненьких" фрагментов машины нет?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Еще есть?


Есть еще одно фото, общий вид.

----------


## Intruder

> Есть еще одно фото, общий вид.


Однако.........!!!!!!!  Уж ни как не ожидал увидеть живой Як-25!

----------


## RA3DCS

> Однако.........!!!!!!!  Уж ни как не ожидал увидеть живой Як-25!


Ну, он не совсем живой, без крыла и одного стабилизатора, но все-таки!

----------


## RA3DCS

> Однако.........!!!!!!!  Уж ни как не ожидал увидеть живой Як-25!


Музей авиационной техники - Боровая. Восстановлен Як-25

http://walkarounds.scalemodels.ru/v/...k-25+Borovaya/

----------


## FLOGGER

Нет, музей-это, конечно, очень хорошо, молодцы. что восстановили, но в ХАИ *живая машина, настоящая!* А то, что крыла нет, так это даже лучше, потому что можно увидеть профиль, измерить толщину крыла, узлы крепления и пр.
 Александр, а что это за подозрительная нашлепка на 21-м сверху на в\заборнике? Это, случайно, не след от возможного размещения штанги ПВД сверху, не знаешь?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Это, случайно, не след от возможного размещения штанги ПВД сверху, не знаешь?


Нет Валера, не знаю!!!

----------


## b707

Вот старые фото МиГ-21Ф в музее армии. Его тогда только доставили.


«Музей армии» на Яндекс.Фотках


«МиГ-21 Музей армии» на Яндекс.Фотках


«МиГ-21 Музей армии» на Яндекс.Фотках

----------


## FLOGGER

Такое впечатление, что мы с Вами рядом стояли во время съемки. У меня точно такие же ракурсы. :Smile:

----------


## RA3DCS

> Такое впечатление, что мы с Вами рядом стояли во время съемки. У меня точно такие же ракурсы.


Валера, а фотографий кабины его нет?

----------


## b707

Такое впечатление, что мы с Вами рядом стояли во время съемки. У меня точно такие же ракурс

---------------------------------

Ракурсы могут быть и одинаковые. Вот если и люди на фотографиях те же, вот тогда будет интересно, откуда у Вас эти фотографии. Мне 62, а Вам? Фотографии действительно древние.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Валера, а фотографий кабины его нет?


Нет, Саша, нет. Фонарь был закрыт, я уж там вокруг него ходил-ходил, но внутрь никак не заглянуть было. А стремянки я там вообще никогда не видел.

----------

